# Gaggia Baby D does not pump (no pump noise)



## Notts_Bloke (Sep 28, 2010)

Hiya

My Gagia Baby Dosata lcoffee machine ights have stopped flashing on the front panel and all buttons have stopped working. There is power to the machine as the heater still hots up the water when switched on for a few seconds.

I first thouthre thet the pump had packed in , but as the lights no longer flash across from left to right, I'm thinking maybe the circuit board.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

SOunds like a ribbon connector has come loose. Have you moved the machine lately or maybe keep it on the worktop above the washing machine? Should just be a case of popping off the top and pushing in the connector.

Lee


----------



## Notts_Bloke (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Lee

Thanks for replying. I have the machine in pieces and have reseated the cables, sadly, still no joy


----------

